# Wochen Zeitschaltuhr für Klimasteuerung



## Roland H (11. Nov 2013)

Hallo !

Da meine Java-Kenntnisse recht rudimentär sind bitte ich Euch um Hilfe.
Ich baue gerade eine Klimasteuerung die über's Web bedienbar sein soll.
Gesteuert werden Lüfter und Heizung (stufenlos) Pumpen, Licht, ...
Zeit und / oder Sensorgsteuert  mit einen Raspberry und FEHM
Für die Fernsteuerung über's Web benötige ich eine einfache - auch für Laien - zu bedienende "Benutzeroberfläche" 
Das Script für einen stufenlosen Schieberegler (Drehzahlstellung für Lüfter) hab ich.
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 19.12 Rollbalken und Schieberegler

Ich benötige noch eine Zeitschaltuhr an der mehrere Ein- und Ausschaltvorgänge eingestellt werden können wie an einer normalen Steckdosen-Zeitschaltuhr mit Wochenprogramm.
Wochentag - Stunde - Minute       wählbar per Auswahlmenue oder Eingabefeld
Die eingestellten Werte sollen dann übers Web an den Raspberry geschickt werden.

Schonmal Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Roland H (17. Nov 2013)

Schade das mir da keiner helfen kann ...


----------



## Gucky (17. Nov 2013)

Die Zeitschaltuhr könntest du mit einem Thread realisieren, der ständig fragt, ob die Zeit schon erreicht ist. Die eingestellte Zeit kannst du mit einem neuen Objekt, dass die Eigenschaften Wochentag (Enumeration), Stunde, Minute , ggf. Sekunde, Wiederholung ja;nein hat. Dieses Objekt addest du zu einer ArrayList ubd der Thread sortiert diese Events nach dauer zum nächsten Event. Abhängig davon baust du eine unterschiedliche sleep Zeit ein (wenn es noch zwei Tage bis zum nächsten Event sind, muss der Thread nicht alle zwei Millisekunden fragen, wie lange es noch dauert).

Wenn ein neues Event hinzugefügt wird weckst du den Thread auf ( www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/32173-schlaf-thread-aufwecken.html, www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/135829-thread-sleep-unterbrechen.html ), dieser sortiert die Liste neu und schläft wieder, den neuen Gegebenheiten folgend, ein.


----------



## dzim (18. Nov 2013)

Das Problem könnte aber auch sein, dass du hier im falschen Thread bist: Möchtest du eine Oberfläche, die besagtes Dingens über eine im Browser laufende Oberfläche steuert? Oder soll es ein Programm sein, das auf einem anderen Rechner lokal herumliegt und nur über das Web läuft. Das sind zwei fundamental unterschiedliche Sachen und im ersten Fall wärst du hier vermutlich falsch (es sei denn du möchtest ein Applet und ich würde eher davon abraten - zu viel negative Presse in letzter Zeit ;-) Egal ob AWT oder JavaFX). Im Browser wäre JavaScript recht sinnvoll - den Serverteil, der dann die Steuerung macht, kannst du dagegen wieder in Java schreiben.


----------

